# What is the best name for a Lowrider?



## MISTER ED

so of all the years you have been a lowrider, what has been the best name's you liked on a car.........




my has been: 

PENTHOUSE
LAS VEGAS
CASSANOVA
FULLY LOADED
TWILIGHT ZONE
UNDERTAKER
CADISTROPHIC..



all i can think for now more to come.


----------



## FORGIVEN

"GAME OVER" THAT SAYS IT ALL  
"STRICTLY BUSINESS" TOO


----------



## PICAZZO

REGAL KING :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

EL CALLEJERO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

"FORGIVEN" AND "RESURRECTED"


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

YOULL KNOW MY FAVORITE @ THE HOUSTON SHOW


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 27 2007, 08:53 PM~8190405
> *REGAL KING  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LB ROLLER

too many to list


----------



## hotstuff5964

off the top of my head

blvd bomb
pure insanity
the great pretender
dressed to kill
game over
maxxed out
strictly buisness
outer limits
undertaker
poco loco




and i think hotstuff is kinda kool also :happysad:


----------



## 1229

I like it when the name matches the car.

*Panty Raid* (the colors of the car explain it all)

*Black Dog*
*
Light My Fire* (that name goes very good with the theme of the car)

*Pink Floyd*, *Wild Cherry*, *Hollywood* and *Las Vegas* (same car, different themes with a new name each time to match the theme, probably the best theme/name combos ever)
*
Dressed To Kill*

*Changeling* (some of the paint and interior patterns change color, its a badass song and a badass car, although the same car is now called "Tattoo You")
*
Moonlight Drive*another name that goes well with the paint theme

*Twilight Zone*

*Psychotic Blues* another good name that matches the paint theme, the fact that the paint was made up of multiple shades of blue "Blues" and the paint job was pretty damn insane, aka "Psychotic".

*Butterscotch on the Rocks*again, the name goes with the paint theme, see a pattern here.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jun 27 2007, 09:48 PM~8191847-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X328473248930248937483948174
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jun 27 2007, 09:56 PM~8191900
> *off the top of my head
> 
> blvd bomb
> pure insanity
> the great pretender
> dressed to kill
> game over
> maxxed out
> strictly buisness
> outer limits
> undertaker
> poco loco
> and i think hotstuff is kinda kool also :happysad:
> *


 :angry: 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Indio123

"GAMEOVER"


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 27 2007, 10:27 PM~8192077
> *"GAMEOVER"
> *


I think that's one of the coolest names ever!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

ROLLIN MALO


----------



## Firefly

Stoned Immaculate
Diamonds and Pearls
Gold Digger
Innervisions

Those are the four I can think of right now (that weren't already mentioned)


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

OVERNITE CELEBRITY

96 FLEETWOOD FROM SAN ANTONIO ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 27 2007, 09:48 PM~8191847
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Come on bro admit your one of my biggest fans


----------



## OGJordan

I think as long as the name matches the car, it's pretty cool. But when people name the car some phrase that has nothing to with the car it's corny. Don't know that I have a favorite, Gold Digger was the first to pop into mind though. I do like how Lifestyle follows the song title theme with a lot of their name. 

And Crimson Envy was a super dope name :biggrin:


----------



## liljuve13

TECHNICAL ECSTACY FROM IMPERIALS
DRESSED TO KILL FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## 187PURE

SANTANA: BECAUSE THE HOMIE IS GIVING PROPS TO HIS WHOLE HOOD


----------



## SUPREME69

I agree with TATTOO-76 LIFESTYLE NAMES AND CARS ARE JUST BADASS.

INNERVISIONS
TECHNICAL EXCTASY
SUPER DUECE


i cants stand to hear names of cars that dont even go with the theme of the car or atleast somewhat resemble the cars theme.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

<<<<<<<BOULEVARD BULLY


----------



## pickle

cloud nine


----------



## BIG NICK

talk of the town


----------



## Guam707

Trokita Loca
Madd Engraver
Hawaiian Punch
Heavy Hitter
Slamn78
Hater Proof
Pride and Joy
Funky 51
Tight Huh
Straight Show
Mint Condition


----------



## JasonJ

Loco 64


----------



## Str8crazy80

Names that arnt posted but I also like are:

Crystal Blue Persuasion

Gangster Love

Altered Image

Deep Impact

Southside Player

Certified Gangster

National Treasure

Tantalizer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

OVERNITE CELEBRITY FITS THE CAR PERFECT


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jun 28 2007, 09:34 AM~8193473-->
> 
> 
> 
> Come on bro admit your one of my biggest fans
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no bitch.
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 28 2007, 01:46 PM~8195052
> *SANTANA: BECAUSE THE HOMIE IS GIVING PROPS TO HIS WHOLE HOOD
> *


what the hell does that mean/signify anyways, i think they might have said in sunday driver, but i forgot already


----------



## monte88

MOTION SICKNESS.WAS THE OLD NAME OF MY CADDY


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 28 2007, 04:19 PM~8195985
> *
> 
> what the hell does that mean/signify anyways, i think they might have said in sunday driver, but i forgot already
> *



Santana Block is where he's from.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

DOES OVERNITE CELEBRITY FIT THIS CAR????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by liljuve13+Jun 28 2007, 11:37 AM~8194994-->
> 
> 
> 
> TECHNICAL ECSTACY FROM IMPERIALS
> DRESSED TO KILL FROM LIFESTYLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 11:52 AM~8195089
> *I agree with TATTOO-76 LIFESTYLE NAMES AND CARS ARE JUST BADASS.
> 
> INNERVISIONS
> TECHNICAL EXCTASY
> SUPER DUECE
> 
> 
> i cants stand to hear names of cars that dont even go with the theme of the car or atleast somewhat resemble the cars theme.
> *


Technical Extacy is a great name. When you hear it, it makes you really want to see the car.


----------



## JasonJ

Voodoo Lounge


----------



## JasonJ

Black Sunday.


----------



## monte88

IM GONNA RENAME MINE BEGINNERS LUCK


----------



## Spiderose

Kruella DeVille


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 29 2007, 06:47 AM~8200418
> *Voodoo Lounge
> *


thanks J


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 29 2007, 08:37 AM~8200652
> *Black Sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

FULLY LOADED

GAME OVER

UNDERTAKER

THUGG PASSION

INFERNO

BLUE DIAMOND

:biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jun 28 2007, 02:10 PM~8195182
> *cloud nine
> *


X2


----------



## OGJordan

Like a Pimp


----------



## 801Rider

What about Greengo :biggrin: That ride was nice.


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 29 2007, 11:57 AM~8201705
> *Like a Pimp
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jun 28 2007, 03:10 PM~8195182
> *cloud nine
> *


which one??? there has been 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## Maverick

Let It Ride
Las Vegas 62


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 29 2007, 10:57 AM~8201705
> *Like a Pimp
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 29 2007, 06:58 PM~8204609
> *which one??? there has been 4 or 5 of them.
> *


I just like the name....but the '59 Convertible from S. Carolina was the last 
"Cloud Nine" I thought was worthy of the name


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jun 29 2007, 08:53 PM~8205899
> *I just like the name....but the '59 Convertible from S. Carolina was the last
> "Cloud Nine" I thought was worthy of the name
> *


100% :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

I like my homie's name for his 59' " HOMEWRECKER" :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Wrapped in Envy


----------



## danny.bigm

Some MAJESTICS Names:

HOTTER THAN HELL
SICK DUECE
CREAM 5
FREAKY BEHAVIOR
SUNDAY DRIVER
POPPA DONT TAKE NO MESS
SANTANA
COCONUT RUM
MOST HATED
MAJESTIC SERIES
GANGSTA EDITION
MAIN EVENT
TRAVIESO
THE UNDERTAKER
PATRON
BARTER SYSTEM
PINK TOWN
TRAFFIC JAMMER
PINK LADY
TEQUILA NEGRA
EVIL PLEASURES
ONYX


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

"GREENADE"ORGULLO MEXICANO"UNDERTAKER" AND MANY FOR I JUST CANT REMEMBER


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 30 2007, 04:30 PM~8209809
> *Some MAJESTICS Names:
> 
> HOTTER THAN HELL
> SICK DUECE
> CREAM 5
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> SUNDAY DRIVER
> POPPA DONT TAKE NO MESS
> SANTANA
> COCONUT RUM
> MOST HATED
> MAJESTIC SERIES
> GANGSTA EDITION
> MAIN EVENT
> TRAVIESO
> THE UNDERTAKER
> PATRON
> BARTER SYSTEM
> PINK TOWN
> TRAFFIC JAMMER
> PINK LADY
> TEQUILA NEGRA
> EVIL PLEASURES
> ONYX
> 
> *


X2
:thumbsup: AGREE


----------



## showtime 77

~~~ SHOWTIME, HATE IT OR LOVE IT, BIG PIMPIN, HUSTLERZ AMBITION, :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 30 2007, 02:41 PM~8209231
> *I like my homie's name for his 59' " HOMEWRECKER" :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea, thats a badass name.


----------



## lone star

i used to have a poster of a coupe deville it was called "WIFES ENEMY" thats a nice name.


----------



## Playboy206

true blue
blue diamond
santana


----------



## Go Go F

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 27 2007, 10:38 PM~8192152
> *ROLLIN MALO
> *


x2


----------



## Droopy

DONE DEAL


----------



## 5DEUCE

MAIN EVENT
THUGG PASSION


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY

RUG BURNS


----------



## ~Nando74~

:biggrin: supreme hustle


----------



## THEREGAL

my cars gonna be named THE PRESTIGE


----------



## djrascal

MY car is named "Elkochino"


----------



## monte88

IM GONNA NAME MINE "DIVORCED"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jun 30 2007, 08:17 PM~8210731
> *MAIN EVENT
> THUGG PASSION
> *


THANKS 
HERE'RE SOME RO NAMES I COULD REMEMBER:
























































COMING SOON TO RECLAIM
























FULLY LOADED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

MORE RO
















*OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY*








*MONEY TREY*








*OUTER LIMITS*








*LA CARCACHA*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what up manny? post up some THUG PASSION homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove




----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2007, 09:01 AM~8225430
> *what up manny?  post up some THUG PASSION homie
> *


SINCE U ASKED :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 3 2007, 09:33 AM~8225640
> *AND THE LIST GOES ON.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## showtime 77

~~ VERY WELL PUT MANNY ~~ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

gypsy rose


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jul 3 2007, 09:36 AM~8225657
> *~~ VERY WELL PUT MANNY ~~  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAD TO LET THEM KNOW WASSUP....


----------



## RollerzChubby

One day manny will tag pic's of my cars so i can get a post heheheh


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 3 2007, 09:42 AM~8225699
> *One day manny will tag pic's of my cars so i can get a post heheheh
> *


im workin onit... :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Most High
Luxurious Lifestyle

All the other legends already mentioned...


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 30 2007, 03:30 PM~8209809
> *Some MAJESTICS Names:
> 
> HOTTER THAN HELL
> SICK DUECE
> CREAM 5
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> SUNDAY DRIVER
> POPPA DONT TAKE NO MESS
> SANTANA
> COCONUT RUM
> MOST HATED
> MAJESTIC SERIES
> GANGSTA EDITION
> MAIN EVENT
> TRAVIESO
> THE UNDERTAKER
> PATRON
> BARTER SYSTEM
> PINK TOWN
> TRAFFIC JAMMER
> PINK LADY
> TEQUILA NEGRA
> EVIL PLEASURES
> ONYX
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ohh.. man hold up.. almost forgot one.. wasn't much of a car.. but cool name.. i think.. 


MONEY SHOT


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vet-ridah1

I THOUGHT 'CHOSEN FEW' WAS PRETTY TIGHT :happysad:


----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 27 2007, 10:27 PM~8192077
> *"GAMEOVER"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>My current rides are "El Duran", "Baby Blue Eyes" and "The White House" For some reason I always think my rides names are chingon and when I get rid of a ride the name goes with it.</span>*  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## pickle

Sewer Pickle


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES MINE - THE BLUE CARPET TREATMENT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats a clean 62 homie


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jul 5 2007, 07:41 AM~8238464
> *Sewer Pickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


haha triple OG right there.... I like that.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2007, 07:20 PM~8256382
> *thats a clean 62 homie
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

the seducer


----------



## 310~SFCC

EL DUBALIN...

LIKE THE MEXICAN CANDY... :biggrin: 

THE CLUB NICKNAMED MY 72 BUICK AFTER THE CANDY CUZ OF THE COLORS


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 7 2007, 10:13 PM~8256669
> *:0
> haha triple OG right there.... I like that.
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jul 5 2007, 07:41 AM~8238464
> *Sewer Pickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

Crystal blue persuasion, Loco 64, Altered Image, Money Trey, Showtime


----------



## KAKALAK

I like "Mistress"


----------



## leomajestics

"ONYX" (ablack diamond or birth stone)


----------



## jessdogg

"DIRTY RED" (IT MEANS RED THTS DIRTY :biggrin


----------



## firme64impala

Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Purple Reign".


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 21 2007, 04:09 AM~8358086
> *Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Dark Shadows".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 21 2007, 02:09 AM~8358086
> *Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Dark Shadows".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice car


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 21 2007, 02:09 AM~8358086
> *Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Dark Shadows".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice car right there


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jul 21 2007, 05:09 AM~8358086
> *Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Dark Shadows".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## nsane86

*LOCO 64*


----------



## sdropnem

:wow: La Otra Mujer!!! :biggrin: 

Somebody out there has that name!


----------



## DELGADO74

LINCKING :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

I like perfect sore :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass

EL JEFE DE JEFES. FROM RARECLASS CC


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 6 2010, 12:58 AM~17109244
> *EL JEFE DE JEFES. FROM RARECLASS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean ass fuck


----------



## CUZICAN

*GROUPE THERAPY* NEED I SAY MORE :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim

mine was kind of a joke that theGRINCH named and it just stuck

'WHITE TRASH 64'


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 27 2007, 11:27 PM~8192077
> *"GAMEOVER"
> *


 :thumbsup: "STREET FAME"


----------



## Indio123

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 7 2010, 10:35 AM~17123326
> *:thumbsup:  "STREET FAME"
> *


Game over :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

"WHEN WORLD'S COLLIDE" - 60 from Japan.


----------



## buehrerman

omen


----------



## buehrerman

> _Originally posted by buehrerman_@Apr 10 2010, 08:03 PM~17155325
> *omen
> *


was there ever a article on this car in lowrider magazine


----------



## lowlow94

THE BUTTHURTER :biggrin: 
THE YELLEW AND BLACK 62 4 DOOR IN ALL VIDS
http://www.youtube.com/user/1985troy#p/u/14/GqXKsGO_SKE
http://www.youtube.com/user/1985troy#p/u/13/uxUDT6Uuhfo
http://www.youtube.com/user/1985troy#p/u/2/9tHwHpr6eHI
http://www.youtube.com/user/1985troy#p/u/1/VtmIERB9vlI
http://www.youtube.com/user/1985troy#p/u/0/5DgHZOE2rfo


----------



## abel

ROYAL FLUSH

PANTY DROPER

CERTIFIED GANGSTER

BAD LUCK


----------



## DEVO

MONEY GREEN


----------



## dequanp1979

SITTIN ON CHROME..</span>..<span style=\'color:red\'>IF ITS NOT A NAME YET IT SHOULD BE


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:0 ''AZTEC PRIDE'' & ''LOVE ME TWO TIMES''


----------



## kandylac

_Comfort Zone
Blue Diamond
Tropical Punch
Nicety
Scarlet Fever
Sonic
Tangerine Dream
69 Ways
Silver Shadow
Kandylac_


----------



## 619lowrider

across the history i seen a lot of nice names but some of my favorites are :

dress to kill 

gypsi rose

lyme time (woodie)

pantyraid


----------



## martinez7990

I like it when the name matches the car.
_____________________________________
B&B Ballina


----------



## cobrakarate

pocket change.

dont remember the car but remembered the name.

and dirty blond.


----------



## Bad-Influnce

BAd- INFLUNCE
THE FORMULA
ELBO
PAnty Raid
8 BALL


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

IM CALLING MINE "ROAD RAGE"


----------



## Bajito OG

BAJITO :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

GAME OVER


----------



## Dino

supreme hustle
se vale
butterscotch on the rocks
aqua boogie


----------



## CasinoDreams

gonna call my vert "expensive taste"
and my cutty "Paid in full"


----------



## MauriceTurner1

My 1985 Linclon Towncar has been named Thriller








Art by Maurice C. Turner


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by martinez7990_@Apr 11 2010, 11:51 PM~17165846
> *I like it when the name matches the car.
> _____________________________________
> B&B Ballina
> *



X2!


----------



## sdropnem

or 3


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

this is my 74 mc i putting together....SPIRITRUNNER..... bought this from my wifes father before he passed away


----------



## Corns83'

got my mc from the junkyard so i named it junkyard dreams


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS

JUDGEMENT DAY


----------



## Corns83'

I patterned the homies lincoln magenta and blurple and named her "dora tha sexplora" :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 27 2007, 10:01 PM~8191929
> *I like it when the name matches the car.
> 
> Panty Raid (the colors of the car explain it all)
> 
> Black Dog
> 
> Light My Fire (that name goes very good with the theme of the car)
> 
> Pink Floyd, Wild Cherry, Hollywood and Las Vegas (same car, different themes with a new name each time to match the theme, probably the best theme/name combos ever)
> 
> Dressed To Kill
> 
> Changeling (some of the paint and interior patterns change color, its a badass song and a badass car, although the same car is now called "Tattoo You")
> 
> Moonlight Driveanother name that goes well with the paint theme
> 
> Twilight Zone
> 
> Psychotic Blues another good name that matches the paint theme, the fact that the paint was made up of multiple shades of blue "Blues" and the paint job was pretty damn insane, aka "Psychotic".
> 
> Butterscotch on the Rocksagain, the name goes with the paint theme, see a pattern here.
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## leo

County Blues


----------



## devillan

bad intentions,the revenge.ones my car ones my boat


----------



## Bobby G.

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 28 2007, 02:26 PM~8195299
> *Trokita Loca
> Madd Engraver
> Hawaiian Punch
> Heavy Hitter
> Slamn78
> Hater Proof
> Pride and Joy
> Funky 51
> Tight Huh
> Straight Show
> Mint Condition
> *


  Thanks


OG Member ..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Mr. BLVD


----------



## RareClass

EL JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## leo

Im broke 

best name yea

how about 

Flat Busted

or 

Pocket Lint


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Money Over Bitches------Name of my car/project. My mural is gonna be on the trunk with a skullhead smoking a cigar wearing a top hat making money rain down on naked bitches dancing in a cage.  :cheesy:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Apr 23 2010, 09:46 AM~17280095
> *Money Over Bitches------Name of my car/project. My mural is gonna be on the trunk with a skullhead smoking a cigar wearing a top hat making money rain down on naked bitches dancing in a cage.    :cheesy:
> *


Thats not a bad Idea, but if you tell everyone, you may see it on a car before you get it on yours


----------



## teach

mine Dark Horse


----------



## kold187um

HUCKLEBERRY HOUND


----------



## Lunas64

PANTY PULLER

CHERRY 64


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Boulevard Bully :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

Royal Flush, Santana Banana, PERFECT SCORE


----------



## KAKALAK

Lac of Respect


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 23 2010, 02:03 PM~17280788
> *Thats not a bad Idea, but if you tell everyone, you may see it on a car before you get it on yours
> *


thats already a car club name here in south Florida


----------



## NL PISO

Main Event, Loco 64, Southern Blues...not sure if this name counts..The Joker.
these are the ones iremembered on the back of my head.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 25 2010, 12:30 PM~17295956
> *Lac of Respect
> *


 :yessad: :h5: :yessad:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## regal ryda

My 62 is called the Backyard Bully....being built soley at home, from frame swap to paint, only chrome is getting outsourced


----------



## lone star

my homies 61 rag, self inflicted pain


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MY MONTE CARLO... "EL TECATE"


----------



## big pimpin

*HOT FIRE!!!!* 
:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## dequanp1979




----------



## teach

Layin Pipe coming this summer...


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

thinking of naming my ride, the color will be a sky blue, trying to figure out something that works with the blue and shit?
thought of these?

main attraction (thought about this one)
point of no return (like the song)
flawless 65 (uncle gave me this one)
hate it or love it (?)
true blue
crystal blue (car is gonna be sky blue pinstripped dif. shades of blue)
Double Take (thought of this one today actually more than one look at it)
i dont know? what you guys think


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

liked some of the names my uncles came up with when they had their first rides back in highschool during the 80's

"Nice N' Smooth"
"Loaded Weapon"
"Silver Bullet"
"Back To Reality"
"Chrome Dome"
"Suavecito"
thats about it :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

I named my sons car 

Tiburon Blanco  back in 1997 

the car is a beast :wow: 

74 Caprice 2dr Custom Cpe :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala

PRIME SUSPECT


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 27 2007, 10:27 PM~8192077
> *"GAMEOVER"
> *


----------



## Airborne

Fleetline Deluxe


----------



## 187LUXURY

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, 

Fit the owner, car and club  

sorry no pic from phone


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

*"1 Of A KIND"*

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 21 2010, 11:43 PM~17568747
> * trying to figure out something that works with the blue and shit?
> 
> *




blue poo


----------



## Sinatra

Carlito's Way A bomb built by some dude named Carlos

Moonflower the 58 rag from lifestyle

Indian Summer Monte from Lifestyle

Sundance The 63 rag from SS Name matches the car perfect


----------



## AlphaTiger86




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jul 21 2007, 03:09 AM~8358086
> *Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Purple Reign".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea thats nice...


----------



## ICEBLOCC




----------



## sdropnem

Quote=El Aztec Pride,Apr 11 2010, 07:26 PM 

:0 ''AZTEC PRIDE'' & ''LOVE ME TWO TIMES'' 
Quote

:biggrin: 

Good names 


along with Judgement Day  








& PantyDropper :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

how about "one bad _______"

hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2007, 09:48 AM~8225347
> *THANKS
> HERE'RE SOME RO NAMES I COULD REMEMBER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON TO RECLAIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY LOADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey, that's being biased, :biggrin: 

nice cars brother


----------



## slimcutta601

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2007, 04:40 PM~8189623
> *so of all the years you have been a lowrider, what has been the best name's you liked on a car.........
> my has been:
> 
> PENTHOUSE
> LAS VEGAS
> CASSANOVA
> FULLY LOADED
> TWILIGHT ZONE
> UNDERTAKER
> CADISTROPHIC..
> all i can think for now more to come.
> *



MINE IS CALLED GOLDIE LOXX!!! BUT I LIKE GAME OVER,UNDERTAKER,LAC KING


----------



## MAAANDO

Certified Gangster


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

NLSUELO


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Mines "The Business", But I've heard better.


----------



## AndrewH

how about a denim painted lowrider titled "Pants on the ground"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Best name for a Lowrider? Hmmmmmmm







That's mine :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated

> mine was kind of a joke that theGRINCH named and it just stuck
> 
> 'WHITE TRASH 64'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :0 WHITE TRASH LIKE A MAWFUCCA


----------



## Imp1963

"The Money Shot"
1963 Chevy Impala Conv.


----------



## lowlow94

THE BUTTHURTER 62
PIC OF IT IN PRIMER...PAINT LATER :biggrin:


----------



## ro4life66

POCKET CHANGE AND TURN N HEADS WERE/ARE GOOD NAMES I THINK


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 22 2010, 12:43 AM~17568747
> *thinking of naming my ride, the color will be a sky blue, trying to figure out something that works with the blue and shit?
> thought of these?
> 
> main attraction (thought about this one)
> point of no return (like the song)
> flawless 65 (uncle gave me this one)
> hate it or love it (?)
> true blue
> crystal blue (car is gonna be sky blue pinstripped dif. shades of blue)
> Double Take (thought of this one today actually more than one look at it)
> i dont know? what you guys think
> *


i think ''FLAWLESS 65'' IS A BADASS NAME


----------



## J RAIDER

I seen all the names on this topic used or mention. I plan on using the name on my elco when it gets the new paint job soon, SPILL THE WINE or is there one with that name allready


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## 187LUXURY

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Jun 30 2010, 05:21 PM~17929708
> * I seen all the names on this topic used or mention. I plan on using the name on my elco when it gets the new paint job soon, SPILL THE WINE or is there one with that name allready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIFESTYLE, car name if my memory of when i started riding is correct.


----------



## J RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 3 2010, 11:03 AM~17952831
> *LIFESTYLE, car name if my memory of when i started riding is correct.
> *


  I dont want to take a name if alresdy being used or disrespect any other by useing it


----------



## SupremePA

i've always liked:
"JB Welded" or "Potato Chipper"


----------



## SupremePA

how bout "Bondofied"


----------



## SupremePA

"Orange Peeled"


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Jun 30 2010, 02:56 PM~17928629
> *i think ''FLAWLESS 65'' IS A BADASS NAME
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
thanks bro exactly what i went with


----------



## $moneymaker$

????wetdreams?????


----------



## Mr. White

"Beefy Chonch"


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jun 30 2010, 01:49 PM~17928088
> *POCKET CHANGE AND TURN N HEADS WERE/ARE GOOD NAMES I THINK
> *


agreed, both deserve their cool names


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2010, 07:59 PM~17986907
> *agreed, both deserve their cool names
> *


just another bitch.... lol taking all my money


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

burning desire 
home wrecker


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

Choosy Beggar. A boat tail Rivi from back in the late '70's.


----------



## RareClass

95 CADDI 
"JEFE DE JEFES"


----------



## VALOR

~TRUST NO BIA~


----------



## -GT- RAY

*~~~~~REDRUM~~~~~*


----------



## eiriksmil

I ono, gonna call mine Money Pit..


----------



## VALOR

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 19 2010, 10:36 PM~18087834
> *~~~~~REDRUM~~~~~
> *


 :biggrin: yyyeeaaa i like this one...


----------



## az71monte

Bad Influence 
El Maldito
Super Caliente 65
El Casador
La Ranita
Treasure Zone
Quick and dangerous
4 da love of money
No Hay Dos
Tangerine Supreme
Royal plum


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MY BOATS NAME " AY CHANSA "


----------



## leo

Curb Swervin


----------



## stilldownivlife

alot of them already mentioned but i always liked .... street tattoo 


and mine...........gypsy blues - 

still alot of work ahead


----------



## leo

Tatto Tear


----------



## frameoffz

DUECES WILD


----------



## 8t4mc

money pit!!! always broke,


----------



## smiley602

MY JETTA EL COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## king george




----------



## kandylac

_Comfort Zone
Blue Diamond
Tropical Punch
Nicety
Scarlet Fever
Sonic
Tangerine Dream
69 Ways
Silver Shadow
Kandylac_


----------



## travieso213

game over


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

anyone like "the big shot" 
or how about, "the finish product"


----------



## Maximus1959

The Game Killer
Certified Gangster
Mint Condition
Hard2Kill
The Professional
The Truth
Two Face
Dressed to Kill
Strickly Business
Loco 64
The Game Don't Last Forever
Liquid Assets
Casanova
Anaconda
Rollin Malo
Freak Show


----------



## Maximus1959

Murder 1
Game Over
Pocket Change


----------



## Maximus1959

Forgot one...The Blue Print


----------



## Maximus1959

How bout....

THEE ULTIMATE RIDER

Ultimate Riders CC should name a car this.


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jul 7 2010, 05:58 PM~17986894
> *"Beefy Chonch"
> *



:wow:


----------



## CUZICAN

Punch Drunk Love


----------



## Mack10

*I had a lot of sh8 going on in my life and the only way I could get away from it was when I was with my car while it was being worked on...One day while at the shop I was talking to my homiez and I told them that this was a blessing that I had my car to turn to while I had so much drama and bs at the house...From their on out my ride became known as "MY BLESSING".. </span>*


*MY BLESSING in 2008*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/08%20Christmas%20Parade.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Start of something new in 2010*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/Start%20of%20something%20new.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*MY BLESSING being sprayed by SIC in Pasadena, TX*


----------



## AZLincolnFan

one of my favorite names is 

Traffic Jammer


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by travieso213_@Jul 25 2010, 01:09 AM~18134404
> *game over
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame

> _Originally posted by travieso213+Jul 25 2010, 12:09 AM~18134404-->
> 
> 
> 
> game over
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaio_@Jul 31 2010, 08:10 PM~18196009
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## papiloco1

My glasshouse is named "Endless Love"


----------



## lowridersfinest

*south side player*
*
sun goddess*

*quiet storm*

*spill the wine *

*
santana*

*aladdin*

....I REALLY LIK WHEN CARS ARE NAMED AFTER SONGS


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jul 5 2007, 08:41 AM~8238464
> *Sewer Pickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PERFECT NAME FOR THAT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 27 2010, 02:18 AM~18150951
> *Forgot one...The Blue Print
> *



which one the 58 rag og of the year ...of the 57 rag...

the 58 was named cuz of everything it had for a og 58 ... done by blueprint spec..

and the blue 57 rag ...well cuz its all blue ...lol...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

south side player..

tangerine dream..vic 58 

wild child... monte

sin sixty...

freak show .. the monte carlo not the suzki...

ornage nitemare.......

blue print ...og 58 rag ...

61 cents ....

money green and cash money ....

casonova....

black onxy ...steve regal from klique.. and leathl weapon...

suiside revenge ... marios de alba 

kotton candy ...marios lincoln...

undertaker.... smileys caddy 

hotter than hell ...rich themed KISS car 

theee injector ...57 rag ...

charcol 64....

blue diamond ...the convertable chevlle ..

flavor of the month ,,,the mint conv 63 rag ...

colors..the multi color glasshouse...


----------



## Wizzard

Hawaiian Punch
Traffic Jammer
Gypsy Rose
Santana
Cloud Nine
Sin Sixty


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS

"the devils chariot" sounds like a bad motherfucker rolls in it and the car being black fits it too


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

I liked " pick ya chin up" on i believe a box from uce?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 1 2010, 04:09 PM~18200759
> *"the devils chariot" sounds like a bad motherfucker rolls in it and the car being black fits it too
> *



and the shyt mike has in too like skulls etc...


----------



## ALCATRAZ

"Lac Of Respect"


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 7 2010, 06:53 PM~17986846
> *????wetdreams?????
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJ63

:0 




















> _Originally posted by Imp1963_@Jun 29 2010, 12:46 AM~17914297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Money Shot"
> 1963 Chevy Impala Conv.
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

I like my 79 Malibu Wagons name "Old School Romance"
and my 65 Impala's (now sold) name was going to be "Fallen from Grace"

One of my favorite car names has to be "Cloud 9"..that was a great name for a great car


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 6 2010, 12:24 PM~18245939
> *I like my 79 Malibu Wagons name "Old School Romance"
> and my 65 Impala's (now sold) name was going to be "Fallen from Grace"
> 
> One of my favorite car names has to be "Cloud 9"..that was a great name for a great car
> *


Alot of babies made in the back of station wagons :boink: the name Old school Romance :thumbsup: fits :yes:


----------



## JOKERBRANDED

HUSTLER 63


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


fits the car and the owner :happysad:


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 3 2007, 09:39 AM~8225681
> *gypsy rose
> *


x2


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 31 2010, 08:17 AM~18192646
> *I had a lot of sh8 going on in my life and the only way I could get away from it was when I was with my car while it was being worked on...One day while at the shop I was talking to my homiez and I told them that this was a blessing that I had my car to turn to while I had so much drama and bs at the house...From their on out my ride became known as "MY BLESSING"..  </span>
> MY BLESSING in 2008
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/08%20Christmas%20Parade.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Start of something new in 2010<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/Start%20of%20something%20new.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MY BLESSING being sprayed by SIC in Pasadena, TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool car, cool name :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG

"Optional One"


----------



## BIG DIRTY

"MADE YOU LOOK"


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

Blood Diamond


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 6 2010, 10:56 PM~18249095
> *Alot of babies made in the back of station wagons  :boink:  the name Old school Romance :thumbsup: fits  :yes:
> *


Thanks!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 8 2010, 11:21 PM~18261013
> *i named my fleetwood........................ RIENCARNATION............................
> *


I like it


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 7 2010, 11:56 PM~18255528
> *cool car, cool name :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks bruh  *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2007, 09:54 AM~8225379
> *MORE RO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA CARCACHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOULD HAVE NAMED MINE "MI MAÑOSA" O-WELL


I REMEMBER BACK LIKE IN 98 0R A LATER YEAR I HELPED THE OWNER OF LA CARCACHA PUSH IT INTO ITS DISPLAY.... 




NOT SURE IF ITS BEEN POSTED YET BUT "FREAKY TALES" IS A BAD BITCH TOO


----------



## Edge 62

One of my boys has got a car that we call BODISSY !!!!! Because it smell like ass :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

I CALL MY GIRL " CALI " CAUSE SHE GOT THAT WEST COAST SWANG


----------



## Bluegrass

Red Zeppelin


----------



## Guest

Vision quest


----------



## kandylac

_<span style=\'color:red\'>"ZERO TOLERANCE"</span>_ It was this bad ass Rivi, that a guy that worked in a machine shop built. Anyone remember this?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 6 2010, 08:56 PM~18249095
> *Alot of babies made in the back of station wagons  :boink:  the name Old school Romance :thumbsup: fits  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD70

not sure if this has been done, but i could see this..
*
THE GRAND FINALE*


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Jul 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17964495
> *"Orange Peeled"
> *


ivan :biggrin:


----------



## goldmember95

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 2 2010, 07:02 PM~18473970
> *ivan :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## lager trev

crystal blue persuasion..yall remember that beautiful caddy?..any pics or where abouts?


----------



## LOWRIDER559

I THINK THE BEST NAME IS.
LOCO 64
LAS VEGAS
SANTANA
EVIL 63
GYPSY ROSE
WICKED 64
PERFECT SCORE   :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 1 2010, 02:52 AM~18197619
> *south side player..
> 
> tangerine dream..vic 58
> 
> wild child... monte
> 
> sin sixty...
> 
> freak show .. the monte carlo not the suzki...
> 
> ornage nitemare.......
> 
> blue print ...og 58 rag ...
> 
> 61 cents ....
> 
> money green and cash money ....
> 
> casonova....
> 
> black onxy ...steve regal from klique.. and leathl weapon...
> 
> suiside revenge ... marios de alba
> 
> kotton candy ...marios lincoln...
> 
> undertaker.... smileys caddy
> 
> hotter than hell ...rich themed KISS car
> 
> theee injector ...57 rag ...
> 
> charcol 64....
> 
> blue diamond ...the convertable chevlle ..
> 
> flavor of the month ,,,the mint conv 63 rag ...
> 
> colors..the multi color glasshouse...
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Sep 2 2010, 04:25 PM~18474194
> *crystal blue persuasion..yall remember that beautiful caddy?..any pics or where abouts?
> *


Ya ill never forget seeing that one at the LA supershow next to Lifestyles Aladdin


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Sep 2 2010, 04:25 PM~18474194
> *crystal blue persuasion..yall remember that beautiful caddy?..any pics or where abouts?
> *


CRYSTAL BLUE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331533


----------



## KAKALAK

Deja Blue

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

Cold Sweat
Certified Gangster
Santana


----------



## kcpanama

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Sep 2 2010, 07:25 PM~18474194
> *crystal blue persuasion..yall remember that beautiful caddy?..any pics or where abouts?
> *


they would play the song as it rotated around..........and around....shit was dope! :0


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Sep 2 2010, 07:25 PM~18474194
> *crystal blue persuasion..yall remember that beautiful caddy?..any pics or where abouts?
> *


:yes: I understand it came out for a wash or something like that recently :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED

DAMN MY TOPIC IS STILL AROUND..... :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

99 problems


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

great names have been brought up in this topic, but the one that always got me was, "STANDING OVATION" , it was an orange 64 from Orange County-USO, and to top it off, it was one of those rides that looked better in real life, than it did in the magazine.


----------



## 86bluemcLS

i know it was probably said alot but tha santana


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

PIECE OF SHIT is what some people should name their car


----------



## OKJessie

DEATH PROOF Is what I'm naming my 68 Fastback impala..currently being built in my garage its taking some time but stepping it up this year!! Theirs several reasons why but one of those is because I went through 3 different projects.. 2 being frame offs that were never completed and ended up in the junk pile! Now this impala is gonna get complete but in the beginning I payed a down payment to the bodyman & the motor man! & both screwed me over!! They never came through so Im doing it all myself!! I'm dedicated to complete this year!!


----------



## scrape'n-by

LUCKY lucky i even got to start on the mutha,lucky that it only got half done.lucky if i get to keep it,lucky i still married for da b.s. i went thru at home with it..etc.etc.


----------



## leo

Steve :biggrin:


----------



## cwb4eva

Knight Train :420:


----------



## Classic - Landau

I'd name mine Dead President.


----------



## vengence

an olds delta named "DELTA BAD HAND" was gonna have a poker theme mural with the dealer holdin a hand of jokers with an evil grin


----------



## thouse

grave digger,lo blow,frame dragger,grace,jack rabbit,presidential eddition. ERNEST HOUSE R.I.P.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by thouse_@Jan 18 2011, 02:08 AM~19627593
> *grave digger,lo blow,frame dragger,grace,jack rabbit,presidential eddition. ERNEST HOUSE R.I.P.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 15 2011, 12:58 AM~19603102
> *PIECE OF SHIT is what some people should name their car
> *


true


----------



## IMPNRIVI

A few from Imperials past, present and future...

Gypsy Rose

Technical Ecstasy

Sex Pistol

Tiny Dancer

Medusa Touch

Street Tattoo

Plum Crazy

Street Justice

Tipsy

Guilty Pleasure

Pearl Jam

Suicide Blonde

Innervisions


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2007, 05:40 PM~8189623
> *so of all the years you have been a lowrider, what has been the best name's you liked on a car.........
> my has been:
> 
> PENTHOUSE
> LAS VEGAS
> CASSANOVA
> FULLY LOADED
> TWILIGHT ZONE
> UNDERTAKER
> CADISTROPHIC..
> all i can think for now more to come.
> *


serious threat
amuana mafioto
hipnotic 63


----------



## royalina

EL CALLEJERO biggrin.gif.............















<a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Love-Series-Triple-Ring-Earrings-product-249.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier love ring replica</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Pen-5.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier tank watch</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Rings-7.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier jewelry online</a>


----------



## ricardo408

Im naming my big body *A Califonia Memory *


----------



## stiffy

mine called "Jealousy" an im redoing it for the fact i had the paint for like 5 years!paint was sik and took best paint in SUV catergory!!Had to redue the paint and add more mods for the fact the comp said it was played out!!Now when it comes out in 2011 i hope to make it a people pleaser like it did b4 of all ages!!its coming out soon an got the same people asking my painter and friends about it wats he doing to it and that to me is pure "Jealousy" :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Jan 23 2011, 08:01 PM~19677212
> *serious threat
> amuana mafioto
> hipnotic 63
> *


BOWTIE MINT
62 lmpala conv
built by custom lowz


----------



## AMB1800

i'm naming mine El Imigrante '64, the reason behind all this is because i found out that my grandparrents imigrated in 1964 and thats exactly the year of my impala so the theme of the car is gonna be in memory of all the struggle and efforts my family had to go through from leaving their family and home country behind to go to a land where they didn't knew anybody and didn't even knew the language...


----------



## AndrewH

I thought about calling mine The Promotion, but thats the name of a stupid movie I think.


----------



## BIG E 602

saw a 59 vert named "THANKS TWEEKERS" :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 17 2010, 07:45 AM~17219936
> *County Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this interior!! kinda like the name too actually :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 1 2010, 12:52 AM~18197619
> *south side player..
> 
> tangerine dream..vic 58
> 
> wild child... monte
> 
> sin sixty...
> 
> freak show .. the monte carlo not the suzki...
> 
> ornage nitemare.......
> 
> blue print ...og 58 rag ...
> 
> 61 cents ....
> 
> MONEY GREEN and cash money ....
> 
> casonova....
> 
> black onxy ...steve regal from klique.. and leathl weapon...
> 
> suiside revenge ... marios de alba
> 
> kotton candy ...marios lincoln...
> 
> undertaker.... smileys caddy
> 
> hotter than hell ...rich themed KISS car
> 
> theee injector ...57 rag ...
> 
> charcol 64....
> 
> blue diamond ...the convertable chevlle ..
> 
> flavor of the month ,,,the mint conv 63 rag ...
> 
> colors..the multi color glasshouse...
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

*I'm probably in the minority with this* but I find it funny when I see your run of the mill Low Low with a fancy name. Like calling your Regal with Blue Candy paint, blue interior and matching blue Chinas "Blue By You", "Crystal Blue Persuasion" or even "Blues Clues" 


It reminds me of the Homies with Pit Bulls named Dillinger, Gangster, Capone or Gotti :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Jan 22 2011, 09:44 PM~19670751
> *A few from Imperials past, present and future...
> 
> Gypsy Rose
> 
> Technical Ecstasy
> 
> Sex Pistol
> 
> Tiny Dancer
> 
> Medusa Touch
> 
> Street Tattoo
> 
> Plum Crazy
> 
> Street Justice
> 
> Tipsy
> 
> Guilty Pleasure
> 
> Pearl Jam
> 
> Suicide Blonde
> 
> Innervisions
> *


but them cars had wild ass paintjobs with subtle hints at themes  

some names are a waste of time


----------



## NIMSTER64

My caddy was the orange crusher :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms

my 62 Lincoln when complete will be the "green mile"


----------



## joeycutlass

61 impala goes by the name junkyard jewel


----------



## matttatts

mine sometimes goes by the mattillac and or the tatallac lol


----------



## vengence

hater maker

troublesome

lac of respect 

dragn lo


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jan 28 2011, 07:56 PM~19725964
> *my 62 Lincoln when complete will be the "green mile"
> *


nice


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 28 2011, 01:54 PM~19723519
> *I'm probably in the minority with this but I find it funny when I see your run of the mill Low Low with a fancy name.  Like calling your Regal with Blue Candy paint, blue interior and matching blue Chinas "Blue By You", "Crystal Blue Persuasion" or even "Blues Clues"
> It reminds me of the Homies with Pit Bulls named Dillinger, Gangster, Capone or Gotti :cheesy:
> *


mine :cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 29 2011, 07:24 AM~19729096
> *mine :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

UNFINESHED BUISNESS


----------



## Classic - Landau

Shit Bucket

Shot Out Hood

Gee Body (cuz it's worth a grand)

Mud Slinger (cuz it has 14's)

Retarded (cuz the timing is off)

Ding A Ling (door dings galore)

The Wave (shitty bodywork)

Two Tone (mismatched paint/color match sucks/spot painted)


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

This is what I called my car...


----------



## MAAANDO

Grand Hustle 
Certified Gangster


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jan 31 2011, 09:01 AM~19744561
> *This is what I called my car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one amazing car. :thumbsup: i was fortunet enough to of seen it at phoenix last year.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 AM~19721595
> *saw a 59 vert named "THANKS TWEEKERS"  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure a lot of cars could use that subtitle.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 31 2011, 01:24 PM~19746557
> *I'm sure a lot of cars could use that subtitle.
> *


i know of one,thats a laundry list of repairs i have from someones not so great work


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 31 2011, 01:21 PM~19746536
> *one amazing car. :thumbsup: i was fortunet enough to of seen it at phoenix last year.
> *


I did more to it since then. Motor rear end all different than before. finishing up the front end again...


----------



## 2low2rl




----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 30 2011, 06:03 PM~19740047
> *Shit Bucket
> 
> 
> 
> Ding A Ling (door dings galore)
> 
> The Wave (shitty bodywork)
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## melow72

:nicoderm:


----------



## ______________

How bout "Chingadera" :biggrin:


----------



## macduece

"macdeuce" (trademark)!


----------



## SIXT4NIA

GAMEOVER.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by macduece_@Feb 1 2011, 02:10 AM~19754226
> *"macdeuce" (trademark)!
> *


*"McDeuce"* :dunno:


----------



## Mr. BO$$ HOGG

My 54 was "Darling Baby" now its gnna b my 39...  
"La Sancha"
"Mala Suerte"


----------



## chevybomber

" EL ASSESSINO"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 07-Gator

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 2 2011, 02:41 AM~19764402
> *"McDeuce"  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO!!!


----------



## speedyshowtime

YESCA SIX FIVE anti freeze green with zig zag man and bud murals from 1992 you know


----------



## speedyshowtime

Aqua Marine cadillac from COMPA ALEX SHOWTIME


----------



## speedyshowtime

VAN GOGH RICKS RAG 63


----------



## speedyshowtime

RAYS 1964 RAG WILD FLOWER


----------



## speedyshowtime

EL GUAPO SPEEDIES DUCE


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SIMPLE GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

PURPLE RAIN !!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by speedyshowtime_@Mar 2 2011, 11:33 PM~20004450
> *YESCA SIX FIVE anti freeze green with zig zag man and bud murals from 1992 you know
> *


One of the coolest cars ever.


----------



## Tru2DaGame

> Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Purple Reign".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Damn this is the name I was gonna use on my car


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 31 2011, 07:36 PM~19748282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it still have the mackdaddy plaque :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED

> Mine's not finished yet. But I named it "Purple Reign".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Damn this is the name I was gonna use on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and go ahead and name it that....
> 
> 
> or BARNEY.....
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tru2DaGame

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 10:59 AM~20050258
> *and go ahead and name it that....
> or BARNEY.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol he'll Naw :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 9 2011, 01:56 PM~20050644
> *Lol he'll Naw :rofl:
> *


or tha purple people eater :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2010, 09:42 PM~18311165
> *SHOULD HAVE NAMED MINE "MI MAÑOSA" O-WELL
> I REMEMBER BACK LIKE IN 98 0R A LATER YEAR I HELPED THE OWNER OF LA CARCACHA PUSH IT INTO ITS DISPLAY....
> NOT SURE IF ITS BEEN POSTED YET BUT "FREAKY TALES" IS A BAD BITCH TOO
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO

MY HOMEBOY BRANDONS "SUMMER MADNESS" FITS THE CAR WITH ALL THE COLORS. YELLOWS,ORANGE,GOLD,RED,FINISHED BY DANNY D


----------



## sg226

MRLATINO said:


> MY HOMEBOY BRANDONS "SUMMER MADNESS" FITS THE CAR WITH ALL THE COLORS. YELLOWS,ORANGE,GOLD,RED,FINISHED BY DANNY D



I concur. I think a cars name and color/paint scheme should coincide.


----------



## Homie Styln

How that my 'car'... WGF about the name, get in that bitch n cruz it..


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

Child support !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dameon

money pit


----------



## 214Tex

They ain't no lowriders but they got names



















CHILD SUPPORT & MONEY HUNGRY FROM DALLAS TX


----------



## Lownslow302

"like that other guys" blue and white 64 impala


----------



## El Callejero

POCKET CHANGE


----------



## G_KRALY

altered image,aqua boogie


----------



## dirttydeeds

Dirty Deeds!!!!


----------



## El Callejero

Pistol Whip


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

HARBOR RIDER said:


> Child support !!!!!!!!!





Lownslow302 said:


> "like that other guys" blue and white 64 impala


LOL


----------



## El Callejero

Capitol Punishment


----------



## Lownslow302

ONE8SEVEN said:


> LOL


same dude built "mee too" a black euro cadillac


----------

